# Help sick betta!!!!



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

My roommates female betta is looking very ill. Her eyes seem to have a cap on them and there is a little white dot coming out of her rear. Occasionally she starts to swim erratically and runs into the wall but not scraping like she's itchy.( maybe because she can't see?) this happened over night. She is still willing to eat this morning. And her scales and fins look fine. She has a heater @ 80degrees, 1 live plant, gets a 10 percent water change every day and veggies every Friday. . Me and my roommate are very attached to her please help.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have treated this condition in the past quite successfully...she is bumping into things because she can't see through the covering on the eyes...
is there filtration and aeration in her tank ? to treat her you will need to make sure there is good aeration...

the white dot at the vent just tells you that it is a female...quite normal..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

10% may not be enough depending on how big the tank and how much she is fed. Step up the size of the water changes. If there isn't a filter, they should be much bigger. Any level of ammonia or nitrite in the water will make a fish more likely to have issues like this.


----------



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Until my sorority tank is completely planted and cycled and not full of baby shrimp(accidental addition to the family) she is In a 2 gallon bowl. There is no filter because I thought it was too small for one and the current would disturb her. Also my water changes are a little different about twice a week We take 90% of the water out and set it aside. We then let the bowl set in the tub with the water on so that the sand gets filtered. Then we poor the 90% back in and top it off with fresh water. Is this not sufficient? Should we change it up? Loha she does not have a lid, does she need more aeration? If so I have a small bumbler that might not be too upsetting in her small home. Should I hook it up for her and if Ido then what should I do next?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

No wonder this betta is sick, you are using the old water to do your water changes. When you do water changes, you take out the old, put new water in. You don't use the old water for your water changes. I bet that if you used clean water for your water changes, then the betta will get better. This means 90% clean water, if you are changing 90% water.

Yes more aeration is needed since the betta is in a 2 gallon bowl. Bettas like a current, they will swim in the current.


----------



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm sorry I must of missed typed. That is what I'm doing and I thought I read that Bettas are from a puddle/ pond environment in the wild and prefer no current? If I'm wrong then I will change it. What makes you think they prefer currents? Do you have a link that you could send me?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have a few bettas and they are all in well filtered tanks with a pretty fair amount of aeration...they do just fine..anybody that tells you that they don't like any current or surface disturbance doesn't know what they are talking about...
they make small round sponge filters and even undergravel filters that are just right for a 2 gallon bowl...you can even cover the sponge with gravel and it will work just fine..


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Could be glass surfing, but is probably blind. I had a fish that was like that. Was in pristine water. Weekly 50 percent water changes, filter, heater, some plants, the whole shebang. He got better after a couple weeks. Just give him clean and warm water.


----------

